# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Manisch depressief: symptomen behandelen in psychotherapie?

## psychotherapeutjanschrans

*Manisch depressief behandeling starten?*
Als _psycholoog_ ervaar ik in mijn praktijk vaak dat het niet eenvoudig is voor mensen die aan een manisch depressief symptomen lijden om zich te laten behandelen. Ik hoop met onderstaande een bijdrage te verlenen tot het verlagen van de drempel voor psychotherapie bij deze mensen.

*Bipolaire stoornis: motiveren...*
Mensen met een _bipolaire stoornis_ in een depressieve fase zijn moeilijk te motiveren voor een psychotherapie omdat ze eenvoudigweg de moed niet vinden om contact op te nemen met de psycholoog. Als dat toch lukt en ze een psychotherapie starten, dan verdwijnt hun engagement vlug van zodra ze in een manische periode terecht komen. Patiënten in een manische fase zijn al helemaal niet geneigd om te komen natuurlijk. Vaak ondanks hardnekkig hierop aansturen door de familie of werkgever.

*Manisch depressief: psychose*
Dramatisch wordt het als men een _manisch depressieve psychose_ ontwikkelt. Vaak dient dan de huisarts ingeschakeld, medicatie voorgeschreven of een opname in een ziekenhuis geregeld. 

*Bipolaire stoornis: ervaringen*
Heeft u eigen ervaring met _manisch depressiviteit_? Kent u in uw familie of vriendenkring iemand die daarvoor psychotherapie zocht?
Vertel ons over uw ervaringen om die persoon te motiveren tot behandeling!

----------

